# Anaheim  ABT"s with Bacos for extra bacon



## crazymoon (Oct 24, 2016)

There were no decent jalapenos at the store this weekend so i went with Anaheim peppers for some big honking ABT's













P1010003.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 24, 2016






Cleaned out the seeds and membranes













P1010005.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 24, 2016






Mixed the cream cheese,cheddar cheese and Bacos chips,everyone loves extra bacon ! :) Added the lil smokies(2)and the bacon slice













P1010004.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 24, 2016





  













P1010006.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 24, 2016






here is the before smoke of 2.5 hours at 225* with apple chips and the after shot













P1010007.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 24, 2016





  













P1010010.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Oct 24, 2016






They were huge and tasty ! Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2016)

They look delicious CM!

Great idea with the Anaheims!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2016)

​CM They are some nice looking peppers,I have been using some Poblanos instead of japs.Points

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2016)

BACOS!?!? Liquid smoke flavored Textured Vegetable Protein...About as far from " Extra Bacon " as you can get. We may have to call an emergency meeting. That Baconator's of America Union Card could be on the line here...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ

BTW...They look great!


----------



## b-one (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks great! Hope those were cheesy little smokies! Good luck keeping your card!!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 25, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> BACOS!?!? Liquid smoke flavored Textured Vegetable Protein...About as far from " Extra Bacon " as you can get. We may have to call an emergency meeting. That Baconator's of America Union Card could be on the line here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





b-one said:


> Looks great! Hope those were cheesy little smokies! Good luck keeping your card!!


Sorry men !. please don't pull my Baconator card !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 25, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> Sorry men !. please don't pull my Baconator card !


After reviewing your records, this appears to be a first offense...I think a Warning will suffice...Have a good day Sir...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow, CM. Those look crazy good!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

Tasty looking ABT's! All of the peppers in our neck of the woods have looked horrible lately!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks real tasty CM !


----------

